# systemsettings nach update nicht mehr als root ausführbar

## deranonyme

Hi

Ich habe jetzt das Update auf KDE 4.5.1 durchgeführt. Leider habe ich, auch wenn ich 

```
kdesu systemsettings
```

 ausführe keine Berechtigung die Einstellungen, z.B. beim Anmeldebildschirm, zu ändern. Kann das jemand nachvollziehen und weiß vielleicht sogar Abhilfe?

Danke

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Doch,das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.

Ab kde:4.5 sollte es gar möglich sein als normaler User in den systemsettings Aktionen auszuführen die root Rechte benötigen, es ploppt dann ein Dialog auf in dem natürlich das root PW angegeben werden muss. (das klappt hier unter kde-4.5.1 einwandfrei)

Doch eine Lösung zu finden wenn es das nicht tut.... huhh ;)

Nur eine spontane Vermutung:Wurde kdelibs evtl. ohne policykit Unterstützung gebaut, und ist der consolekit Daemon gestartet?

Ist dein User in der Gruppe wheel ?

----------

## deranonyme

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Doch,das sollte eigentlich funktionieren.
> 
> Doch eine Lösung zu finden wenn es das nicht tut.... huhh 
> ...

 

Mist, sollte. Ich hab jetzt policykit eingebunden, consolekit war gestartet, zu wheel gehöre ich seit Zeiten.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Bis vor den Update kein Thema und jetzt ....

Frank

----------

## Josef.95

Nachtrag: Es sollte auch sys-auth/consolekit mit USE=policykit gebaut sein.

Wenn´s das auch nicht bringt muss ich leider passen...

/edit:

Gibt es ansonsten hilfreiche Ausgaben auf der Shell wenn du  $ kdesu systemsettings startest?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Dazu gibts nen Bug Report.

Neue Einträge in package.use

```
  kde-base/kdelibs policykit

  sys-auth/consolekit policykit

  kde-base/kdm consolekit

```

Und dann noch kde-base/systemsettings neubauen.

----------

## deranonyme

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und dann noch kde-base/systemsettings neubauen.

 

Nach einer kleinen Denkpause bin ich da auch drauf gekommen. Jetzt geht es wieder. Also es lag an den Systemsettings. Aber revdep-rebuil hat da nichts gefunden  :Sad: 

----------

